# Mail ne reconnait plus les adresses e-mail



## jamy4x4 (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Orange a supprimé, pour des raisons indépendantes de ma volonté, mon adresse e-mail pendant quelques jours.
Actuellement tout est redevenu ok, mais, depuis, mon Ipad ne reconnait plus les adresse e-mail que ce soit via mon carnet d'adresses ou via le clavier.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment je pourrait faire pour rectifier cela? 
D'avance grand merci.

Jamy


----------

